

Messaging App textter and why its different [Q&A] - cfauxx
http://betanews.com/2013/12/09/textter-wants-to-change-the-way-you-send-and-receive-sms-messages-qa/

======
apetresc
> Currently, I have not seen any service similar to this, so the competition
> is nil. I believe eventually every smartphone, tablet and computer will load
> Textter as their Live Messaging System.

Right. Because sending keystrokes over the network is _so_ revolutionary that
every electronics manufacturer in the world will abandon their messaging
strategy to adopt Textter. Instead of just, y'know, sending their keystrokes
over the network.

